# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  برنامج MyPhone لتحويل 5800 الى الـ I Phone

## AMR@RAMZI

*برنامج*  * MyPhone V2.10 Full*  * IPhone interface for S60v5*  * Nokia 5800 - Nokia N97*   *  *   * تم التجريب* * على نوكيا 5800*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرفنى مرورك
اخى الكريم

----------


## samad09

chkrannnnnnnnnn

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكور..... بارك الله بك

----------


## ابو زهير

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## ابو زهير

وين الرابط يا حبوب

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahcen

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله لقد اسعدني ما تقومون به من جهود نبيلة لايصال الخير الى اعضاء المنتدى اشكركم جزيل الشكر و اتمنى لكم اوقات طيبة و ربما نتعاون فيه جميعا شكرا
 صراحة اريد ان احمل البرنامج القيم لكن لم يضهر لي الرابط

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله لقد اسعدني ما تقومون به من جهود نبيلة لايصال الخير الى اعضاء المنتدى اشكركم جزيل الشكر و اتمنى لكم اوقات طيبة و ربما نتعاون فيه جميعا شكرا
>  صراحة اريد ان احمل البرنامج القيم لكن لم يضهر لي الرابط

  
شكرا  اخي
تم ارفاق الرابط
ومرحبا بك في بيت التاني

----------


## محمد كردية

مشكور أخي الكريم

----------


## المارد225

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

